# Maxis Signatur



## Lipperlandstern (8 August 2007)

Hallo SPSler.

Wie findet ihr die Signatur von maxi ????

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14868


----------



## Steve81 (8 August 2007)

Sie ist nichts für einen empfindlichen Sehnerv.

Kann aber eventuell durch längeres Ansehen einen Effekt erzeugen, der sonst vielleicht nur durch die Einnahme verbotener Substanzen zu erzielen ist (habs noch nicht ausprobiert).:s8:


----------



## argv_user (8 August 2007)

Da meinst Du sicherlich  Hyperbolika oder sowas


----------



## zotos (9 August 2007)

Ich habe die Grafik http://www.sps-forum.de/images/smilies/smiliepack/s18.gif in dem Firefox mit ABP einfach geblockt ;o)


----------



## seeba (9 August 2007)

Maxi, das nervt wie sau! :twisted:


----------



## Zefix (9 August 2007)

Oder Signaturen in den Einstellungen deaktivieren


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 August 2007)

@Zefix

Manche Signaturen sind ja recht orginell.. .Nur wegen einer nervigen gleich alle Signaturen zu sperren wäre schade.........


----------



## Zefix (10 August 2007)

Wenns hier entwarnung gibt mach ichs ja wieder an


----------



## MatMer (10 August 2007)

entwarn


----------



## zotos (10 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> entwarn


Aua... das war jetzt aber link! 
Scherzkeks.


----------



## MatMer (10 August 2007)

na toll, jetzt wird er es doch merken

und fun am morgen muss mal sein


----------



## Zefix (10 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> entwarn


 
Fies,
aber gleich beim Zotos bedankt 

Merci dir


----------



## nade (10 August 2007)

Also der Spruch ist ja ok. Nur die Smileys da verursachen Augenkrebs..


----------



## zotos (10 August 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Fies,
> aber gleich beim Zotos bedankt
> 
> Merci dir


Gern geschehen ;o)



MatMer schrieb:


> na toll, jetzt wird er es doch merken
> ...


Stellst Du einen Bestandteil der neuen Achse des Bösen dar? ;o)



nade schrieb:


> Also der Spruch ist ja ok. Nur die Smileys da verursachen Augenkrebs..


Ja man sollte ihn verklagen und den Admin (und alle Super Moderatoren) gleich mit ;o)


----------



## MatMer (13 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Stellst Du einen Bestandteil der neuen Achse des Bösen dar? ;o)



wenn ich darf 


Allerdings werde ich UG nicht ansatzweise ersetzen können, ich gebe aber mein bestes


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> wenn ich darf
> 
> 
> Allerdings werde ich UG nicht ansatzweise ersetzen können, ich gebe aber mein bestes



Wen willst Du fragen?

Wer zur Achse des Bösen gehören will sollte nicht vorher seine Mama um Erlaubnis fragen ;o)


----------



## MatMer (13 August 2007)

Dich wollte ich fragen

als eigentlich einziger wirklicher Vertreter der Achse hast du das sagen....


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> Dich wollte ich fragen
> 
> als eigentlich einziger wirklicher Vertreter der Achse hast du das sagen....



Da hast Du etwas fasch verstanden.

Die Achse des Bösen ist eine Ansammlung von Schurken und Tunichtguten ohne Struktur.


----------



## MatMer (13 August 2007)

axooo

na dann werde ich einfach so mein bestes geben


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

#Ich bin halt so klein, schwach und zierlich, dass ich damit versuche Aufmerksamkeit von euch zu bekommen.


----------



## seeba (16 August 2007)

Man, du Vollhorst. Mach doch die scheiß Signatur weg!


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2007)

*Weg*

So, ich hab Maxis Signatur mal geändert, das Gehopse war ja furchtbar. Er hat auch auf nichts reagiert. Hoffe, er denkt sich was Besseres Aus .


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Fühl mich Diskriminiert


----------



## Werner54 (16 August 2007)

*Gleichbehandlung*



maxi schrieb:


> Fühl mich Diskriminiert


Hallo Maxi, 
musst dich nicht grämen, die behandeln alle Anderen genauso!


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Jetzt haben auch alle ihren Spass gehabt.
Habe dies hier erst heute gesehen.

Diesen Threat nun aber mal löschen


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Diesen Threat nun aber mal löschen



Warum das denn?
Ist dir das peinlich, ne, oder?


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Ne mich nervts nur grad.
Habe ihn erst heute nachmittag gesehen. War paar Tage ned da.


----------



## argv_user (16 August 2007)

Brandstifter: Feuer anmachen und dann abhauen


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Sonst male ich das ganze Forum mit voll.

:s18: :s18: :s18: :s18:


*spass* das sind nun die letzten


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Sonst male ich das ganze Forum mit voll.
> 
> :s18: :s18: :s18: :s18:
> 
> ...



Mit was?

Ah mit den doofen Smileys...  die entsprechende Grafik habe ich ja geblockt ;o)


----------



## Zefix (16 August 2007)

*VorsichtigdieSignaturenwiederaktivierthab*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 August 2007)

Hallo Maxi.

Ich wollte Dich bestimmt nicht diskreminieren... deine Beiträge sind ja durchaus eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum... ABER... das Gehopse ging mir voll auf den S... und ich wollte mal hören was andere Kollegen aus dem Forum für eine Meinung haben.

Und das war eindeutig, oder ?

Danke für Dein Verständniss

Axel


----------



## maxi (17 August 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo Maxi.
> 
> Ich wollte Dich bestimmt nicht diskreminieren... deine Beiträge sind ja durchaus eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum... ABER... das Gehopse ging mir voll auf den S... und ich wollte mal hören was andere Kollegen aus dem Forum für eine Meinung haben.
> 
> ...


 
Ich war einige Tage nicht da,
sonst hätte ich es früher deaktiviert.
Mir persönlich gefiehl es sehr, sieht man wieder wie verschieden oder schlecht (dann meiner) Geschmäcker sein können.


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Hey wie kommt es den das mich 6 Leute veim Voting nicht kennen?


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hey wie kommt es den das mich 6 Leute veim Voting nicht kennen?


Da stehen die Namen ja dabei. Stell Dich den betreffenden Usern mal persönlich per PN vor ;o)


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Nein das heist einfach ich brauche eine noch aufälligere Signatur.

Spass jetzt.

Ich fand die übrigens sehr cool, mir hat die sehr gefallen.
Bin aber auch einiges Gewohnt an schnellen bewegten Bildern.


----------



## seeba (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bin aber auch einiges Gewohnt an schnellen bewegten Bildern.


Guckst zu viel MTV und VIVA!


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Nein das heist einfach ich brauche eine noch aufälligere Signatur.
> 
> Spass jetzt.
> 
> ...




Mir flackern jetzt noch die Augen... schau mal im meine Signatur ;o)


----------



## nade (20 August 2007)

Au weia noch so ne Zappelsignatur.


----------



## Cerberus (3 September 2007)

Ich kenn zwar nur die Signatur von maxi ohne Gehopse. Aber jetz mal ehrlich. Ich hab schon viel schlimmeres gesehn! Zwar nicht in diesem Forum, aber in zwei, drei anderen schon.


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2007)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich kenn zwar nur die Signatur von maxi ohne Gehopse. Aber jetz mal ehrlich. Ich hab schon viel schlimmeres gesehn! Zwar nicht in diesem Forum, aber in zwei, drei anderen schon.



Wenn du sie gar nicht gesehen hast, dann sag doch auch lieber nichts dazu . Man kann immer nur die aktuelle Signatur bewundern, die Alten sind verloren. Maxis jedenfalls war reichlich nervig.


----------



## maxi (7 September 2007)

Aber 1 Tag im Monat darf ich meien alte schon benutzen.


----------



## maxi (7 September 2007)

Ich glaub eh das die alle nur total neidisch waren weil die nicht so eine tolle Signatur haben. 

Ausserdem fühl ich mich jetzt extrem Diskriminiert und bin traurig über das rassistische vorgehen gegenüber meinen fröhlich und frei hüpfenden grünen Smileys (Dies ist ein Scherz/joke/alberei)


----------



## seeba (7 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Aber 1 Tag im Monat darf ich meien alte schon benutzen.


Wenn dir deine Alte erlaubt, dass du sie einmal im Monat "benutzt", dann tu das doch. Scheint mir aber laut Statistik recht wenig zu sein.


----------



## maxi (7 September 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wenn dir deine Alte erlaubt, dass du sie einmal im Monat "benutzt", dann tu das doch. Scheint mir aber laut Statistik recht wenig zu sein.


 
Weisst ja ned ob ich froh drüber währe wenn nur 1 mal im Monat und ned dauernd 

PS: Hey darfst du be den Thema jetzt auch schon mitreden? *smiles*


----------



## seeba (7 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Weisst ja ned ob ich froh drüber währe wenn nur 1 mal im Monat und ned dauernd
> 
> PS: Hey darfst du be den Thema jetzt auch schon mitreden? *smiles*


Natürlich darf ich das.  Du bist 'en alter Angeber!


----------



## marlob (16 Mai 2008)

Irgendwie kann der maxi das auch nicht sein lassen, irgendwelche hüpfenden Dinger in seine Signatur einzubauen.
Obwohl die vom letzten Jahr noch nerviger war


----------

